# Awesome Potato Recipe!



## iCook31 (Aug 15, 2007)

I have the most amazing recipe with what you can do with a potato.

-Baking Potatoes
-Olive Oil
-Garlic Salt

Preheat your oven to a high heat about 425 degres.
Scrub the potatoes really well so they are all nice and clean.
Poke holes in the potatoe with a fork (you need about 3 holes) 

Get out a bowl and take your olive oil and try and get it all over the potatoe.(I have a sprayer thingy that sprays out my olive oil) If you dont have something like that. Just pour a little bit in the bottom of the bowl and move the potatoe around in it.

Then take the garlic salt and get it all over the potatoe.

Once you are done with your potatoes, stick them in the oven. Let them cook for about an hour or so. Just check on them to see what the skin looks like. If its flakey looking they are done. 

Take them out, cut em open, put some sour cream, shredded cheese, chives, even some bacon bits on top and serve!

Tell me what you think!


----------



## Barb L. (Aug 15, 2007)

I think they sound very good, thanks for sharing.


----------



## candelbc (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah, this may go on the menu for this evenings meal!


----------



## iCook31 (Aug 15, 2007)

candelbc said:
			
		

> Yeah, this may go on the menu for this evenings meal!


 
Oh thats great! They are so tasty. My favorite part is the skin of the potatoe. Im getting hungry just thinking about it!


----------



## elaine l (Aug 15, 2007)

That sounds lovely.  I saw a potato salad recipe on a cooking show once that cooked the potatoes then added the oil and garlic salt.  I tried it and served it room temp.  It was simple and delicious.  Picnic friendly as well.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 15, 2007)

If you knew how hungry I am right now!!! Grrrr! That sounds good!!!


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Aug 15, 2007)

Yup - that's my standard baked potato, except I use a sprinkle of regular kosher salt and canola oil.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 15, 2007)

Arghhhh, too late.  I was wondering earlier tonight for a different way to have my potatos.  I baked them on the grill.  This recipe is on the list.


----------



## candelbc (Aug 16, 2007)

Well, we broke down and gave them a try for dinner tonite. I can say that I will make all of my baked potatos this way. It's very good, and adds a little kick if you use other spices (Like a little red pepper)...

Thanks again for sharing!

-Brad


----------

